# Baltic Birch and Oak board cut



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here's the slingshot I'm working on now. It will get a set of black bands after a couple of coats of polyurethane. It's 3/4" Baltic Birch ply with 1/4" oak scales.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice job, looks great. Keep up the good work, and keep posting too.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats got style







great job, post pics when finished and banded up


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Post finished pictures too!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice, beautiful craftsmanship.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a stunning slingshot


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice work indeed ! WOW !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes it


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice looking shooter and very good work were the handle meets the baltic birch. I haven't seen one with that detail, the way the two colors have a rounded bevel where they meet and be on essentially the same plain.

Or is the photo playing tricks on what I think I perceive?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I'll post more pictures this weekend, when it's finished.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rayshot, I rounded the upper edge and then glued the scales on. Then, I worked the scales and the body as one piece. It was easy with the 1/2" sanding drum and my Dremel. The flex-shaft and foot pedal get the job done with very little drama.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice work, congrats!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great! Can you post a picture of how you would hold it?


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

You've got some great woodworking skills there! I love the geometry of this slingshot and especially the oak scales. This is stunning!



shawnr5 said:


> Here's the slingshot I'm working on now. It will get a set of black bands after a couple of coats of polyurethane. It's 3/4" Baltic Birch ply with 1/4" oak scales.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

nice design and i like the look of the plywood with scales, it's unique to other styles.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

that shooter looks super comfortable to hold. i am just drooling over it. keep it up


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

Great Design!


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

bet thats comfy mate


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

That s a fantastic shooter

Good work


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Very impressive !


----------

